# what are noise isolation ear buds ?



## raja2281 (Dec 23, 2007)

what are this noise isolation ear buds that are provided by dell along with laptops? are they different in any way with the usual ear phones


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 23, 2007)

I think it is like earphone with good sound quality


----------



## nvidia (Dec 23, 2007)

I think they cut down the noise from outside... not sure...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 23, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> I think it is like earphone with good sound quality


sorry to be rude, but HA HA YOU N00B! No offence, but I never thought YOU could post something like this. I always had a great deal of respect for your posts, but still... I need a screenshot of your post for memory.

Anyway, Noise Isolation buds are in-ear earphones that are made in such a way as to nullify the external sounds. They ensure that you are not disturbed by vehicle noise, your friend talking, etc. They are something like ear-plugs fused together with earphones.

But be warned: they may make you look like a jacka$$ when you don't listen to others.


----------



## janitha (Dec 24, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> I think it is like earphone with good sound quality



No, they are things like EP 630 from Creative and passively restrict noise from outside. (unlike active noise cancellation where a mic picks up the outside noise and the circuitry cancels it) I am using the said model and find it very effective in isolating noise by plugging in the ear canal. AFAIK it is the same being supplied by DELL.


----------



## rakeshishere (Dec 25, 2007)

Its noise cancellation .Outside sounds are reduced(not completely silenced) when you use earphones


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah thats because ur ears are not sealed with the earphones. Just Kidding ,don't mind please,but its the truth.
Nothing is 100% THATS WHY WHEN U GO TO A THEATER, even though it is sound proof or isolated, u will hear noise outside the theater.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 26, 2007)

^^ Yup but they do reduce the outside sound intensity. 
And passive noise cancellation earbuds are cheaper than active ones.
and lol @ gautham.


----------

